# 30cm stairfire glass cube



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

*30cm stairfire glass cube 2011-4-11 updated*

here you go. 
enjoy it.~


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

very nice
looking forward to see your store sometime


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

arinsi said:


> very nice
> looking forward to see your store sometime


thanks..


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, it's the best aquarium I have seen for the last several weeks! No kidding!
Your java fern is so good?

It's perfect! You definitely have 'utilized' that stairfire cube


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Wow, it's the best aquarium I have seen for the last several weeks! No kidding!
> Your java fern is so good?
> 
> It's perfect! You definitely have 'utilized' that stairfire cube


hehe~~ thanks

my plant is not normal java fern.
it's Narrow-leaf Java Fern or Microsorium pteropus var. Narrow.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

AquaInspiration said:


> hehe~~ thanks
> 
> my plant is not normal java fern.
> it's Narrow-leaf Java Fern or Microsorium pteropus var. Narrow.


I have the same one 
It's _Philippine Java Fern_, isn't it?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

How many light is there?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Just lovely... Wonderful work!


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I have the same one
> It's _Philippine Java Fern_, isn't it?


 
i am not sure is it the same one.  
i saw your tank,too
it also looks great!


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> How many light is there?


only one 23W 6500K light


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Just lovely... Wonderful work!


thanks...............


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey there, what's the volume of those tanks? 
Also if I'd like to purchase one, where would I go?


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

*Lights*

How much are you selling those lights for? Thanks!

Laura


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> Hey there, what's the volume of those tanks?
> Also if I'd like to purchase one, where would I go?


30cm cube i think it's around 27L volume.

i pm you details


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

laurahmm said:


> How much are you selling those lights for? Thanks!
> 
> Laura


check your PM...


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

AquaInspiration said:


> i am not sure is it the same one.
> i saw your tank,too
> it also looks great!


Thank you.
There is a discussion about these two plants on this forum. We came to a conclusion that they are the same 

Your plant has very bright leaves and there is no damaged areas on them. I didn't see such a good leafage of Java Fern before.
Have you cut leaves before putting into a tank or something?


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey igor, you should go visit them.. awesome setups man. i just dropped by today, and will def get a starfire tank. Its exact same as ADA. Thier cabinets are the same as well. THe tanks go upto 75 gallons or custom made. Great aquascaping products too, and more to come like ADA aquasoil and different crazy lightings.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Freeman, when my reef tank is up and running (and not eating my bank account in huge chunks), expect a visit.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

jimmyjam said:


> Hey igor, you should go visit them.. awesome setups man. i just dropped by today, and will def get a starfire tank. Its exact same as ADA. Thier cabinets are the same as well. THe tanks go upto 75 gallons or custom made. Great aquascaping products too, and more to come like ADA aquasoil and different crazy lightings.


Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately, I live in another side of the city. But I can get there. I'm sure it will worth it


----------



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

hi. nice cubes you have got there. can you please PM me the prices for the cubes. also where are you located?

thanks,
M.


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Freeman, when my reef tank is up and running (and not eating my bank account in huge chunks), expect a visit.


hehe~

i am waiting for you ^_^


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

jimmyjam said:


> Hey igor, you should go visit them.. awesome setups man. i just dropped by today, and will def get a starfire tank. Its exact same as ADA. Thier cabinets are the same as well. THe tanks go upto 75 gallons or custom made. Great aquascaping products too, and more to come like ADA aquasoil and different crazy lightings.


thanks for coming and have nice conversation with you ^_^


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

mudjawd said:


> hi. nice cubes you have got there. can you please PM me the prices for the cubes. also where are you located?
> 
> thanks,
> M.


all price list in our website
www.aquainspiration.com

you can check out our location in website ,too ^_^


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

updated 2011-04-11


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

do u keep CRS in this tank?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

alexxa said:


> do u keep CRS in this tank?


Last time I was there, I was some B grades, maybe some A's


----------

